# Prepper Nurse Suicide



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

None of us are powerful enough to stop someone from committing suicide. If someone really wants to do it, they'll find a way. There are those for whom this life is at times too painful to bear. If we can help them to stay in the game, holding on to the hope of better days, then that's a huge success.Those who are suicidal and those supporting them deserve the very best of help. If they do choose to exist this life, then those left behind deserve our greatest sympathy and support.

If you like YouTube videos, here's a link to one I posted about suicide last night  Prepper Nurse


----------

